
How the “Be.” battery-free toothbrush faked a demonstration video - brk
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EfheHKaRF10
======
mikestew
I'd love to crawl inside the vendor's brain for a few minutes, get some
questions answered. Like, did you think no one would notice? No? You vastly
underestimate the cumulative free time available on the Internet. Regardless,
why actively lie? Buying time, or you know there's no way this will ever work,
so you're just figuring out your exit? And lastly, though I am no physicist or
mechanical engineer, but some quick napkin math says there's no way to make
two twists of a human hand turn into 2 minutes of tooth brushing. Are you
incapable of the most basic up-front research and design, or did you intend to
be dishonest from the start?

I mean, seriously, there is a mindset there that is so foreign to mine that I
can't even comprehend what it might look like.

~~~
Bishonen88
This is Theranos 2.0.

~~~
zaphod12
You are giving them a bit too much credit...nobody's put 'Be.' on the front of
Forbes, yet. This is just another small time, start up scam. Theranos was a
virtuoso performance of fraud

------
dsego
I enjoy watching thunderfoot's debunking videos on similar 'fake' tech, like
the self-filling water bottle campaign, solar effin roadways, and of course
hyperloop.

~~~
scott-smith_us
I only know about thunderfoot's hyperloop debunking video, but it was so full
of incorrect assumptions and half-truths that he lost all credibility with me.

------
jsjrobotics89
I'd be surprised if the engineers working on this project approved the release
of this video, even as a fake for the working product. Anyone who has worked
with electric motors can hear the device losing power and then getting a
'second wind' multiple times. I replayed the video the first time I saw it
myself thinking that doesn't sound right.

